# Ribeye roast - smoke it or bake it????



## ozsmoker (Mar 22, 2016)

I know I'm going to get a lot of bias here, but from those who have done ribeye roasts both in the oven as well as in the smoker, which do you prefer and why? Pros and cons of both


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 22, 2016)

No contest for me personally, smoked is the best !  Oven roasted is ok, don't get me wrong... But there is nothin like a good smoked PR !  Try one smoked & your in for a treat !   [emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]127995[/emoji]


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 22, 2016)

Smoked is great. However SWMBO prefers them not smoked. So I've  been salt packing them in the Dutch
Oven.


----------



## ozsmoker (Mar 22, 2016)

Cast iron dutch oven?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 22, 2016)

Cast iron or enameled. I use the cast iron when using coals. Enameled when doing it in the oven.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 23, 2016)

Here's one of my salt crusted ribeye cooks.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174732/dry-aged-prime-rib


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 23, 2016)

Smoked usually with cherry or pecan keep the spices simple salt, pepper, garlic, maybe some rosemary let the meat speak for itself


----------



## foamheart (Mar 23, 2016)

I am also partial to Pecan, I like very very low & slow smoking to ensure all that lovely fat gets right up to the point of almost rendering. Salt & pepper is plenty of spice, maybe some Tatonka Dust if you have some. Don't rush it. Low and slow.......


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 23, 2016)

Oh My!

Smoked ribeye roast is to die for!

Oven roast can't come close.

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2016)

ozsmoker said:


> I know I'm going to get a lot of bias here, but from those who have done ribeye roasts both in the oven as well as in the smoker, which do you prefer and why? Pros and cons of both


Smoked is so much better you'll go nuts!!!

Here's what they look like:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138992/prime-rib-calendar-my-favorite-smokes

Here's how to do them:

*Smoked Prime Rib (47th Anniversary Dinner)*


> > > > *Smoked Prime Rib (My Best Ever)  *



Bear


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 23, 2016)

I concur with everything said above.  Lower cooking temps gives you a nice even doneness from wall to wall

.













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 22, 2016


----------



## van holton (Mar 23, 2016)

I smoke low and slow with SPG to 125 then sear on hot grill.     Turns out great. DO Not over cook


----------



## phatbac (Mar 23, 2016)

Smoke it of course!

take some PR













IMG_20151222_115358230.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Dec 23, 2015






Season it will oilive oil salt pepper garlic













IMG_20151222_120415618.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Dec 23, 2015






Smoke at 225-250 degree to IT 138 degrees













IMG_20151223_092207788.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Dec 24, 2015






Slice and serve!













IMG_20151224_153812692.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Dec 28, 2015






Just want to infuse this thread with some pics!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac(Aaron)


----------



## wayoung (Mar 23, 2016)

I have to go with oven (or indirect on the bbq), with a mustard sauce coating and wrapped in foil. It's so much juicier and tender when there is no way for the juices to leak out. You lose the smoke flavour and your au jus but the trade off is worth it.


----------



## ozsmoker (Mar 23, 2016)

Just to clarify, I'm talking about bone-in ribeye roast, not prime rib. There is a slight  difference if I understand correctly

and judging by the responses, I'm just going to have to try both


----------



## wayoung (Mar 23, 2016)

ozsmoker said:


> I'm just going to have to try both





ozsmoker said:


> I'm just going to have to try both



I like that plan.  I will have to steal it.


----------



## phatbac (Mar 23, 2016)

ozsmoker said:


> Just to clarify, I'm talking about bone-in ribeye roast, not prime rib. There is a slight difference if I understand correctly
> 
> and judging by the responses, I'm just going to have to try both


i think you need to read this...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/98866/prime-rib-vs-rib-eye

Hope that clarifies things,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2016)

wayoung said:


> I have to go with oven (or indirect on the bbq), with a mustard sauce coating and wrapped in foil. It's so much juicier and tender when there is no way for the juices to leak out. You lose the smoke flavour and your au jus but the trade off is worth it.


If you Smoke a Prime Rib at 220°, you won't lose any juices----If you do it in a pan on a wire rack, you won't even get enough drippings to make Au Jus with.

Check this one out & look at the empty pan in the one Pic-----It shows all the drips from the whole Smoke:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/243909/prime-rib-hickory-smoke-3-19-2016#post_1541341

Bear


----------



## demosthenes9 (Mar 24, 2016)

ozsmoker said:


> I know I'm going to get a lot of bias here, but from those who have done ribeye roasts both in the oven as well as in the smoker, which do you prefer and why? Pros and cons of both





Bearcarver said:


> Smoked is so much better you'll go nuts!!!
> 
> Here's what they look like:
> 
> ...


Oz, click the link in Bear's post and follow his method/directions.


----------



## stickyfingers (Mar 30, 2016)

Smoking it just takes it to the next level and it gives those who eat it a taste they don't get else where.


----------



## ozsmoker (Mar 30, 2016)

I tried both and I preferred the oven cooked one... Outside of the smoked one was too rubbery


----------



## phatbac (Mar 31, 2016)

ozsmoker said:


> I tried both and I preferred the oven cooked one... Outside of the smoked one was too rubbery


There is a good chance if the outside was rubbery that it was overcooked. what was the IT you smoked it to? I like to take mine to to about 138 and let it rest to the 143-145 range. but im a big fan of medium steak.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## demosthenes9 (Mar 31, 2016)

phatbac said:


> There is a good chance if the outside was rubbery that it was overcooked. what was the IT you smoked it to? I like to take mine to to about 138 and let it rest to the 143-145 range. but im a big fan of medium steak.
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> 
> phatbac (Aaron)


Not really.  If you smoke at a low temp like 225ish, the outside does get kind of rubbery instead of having a nice crust on it.   Simple solution to that is to pull the PR about 10 degrees earlier and finish it with a reverse sear to get a nice crust.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 1, 2016)

phatbac said:


> There is a good chance if the outside was rubbery that it was overcooked. what was the IT you smoked it to? I like to take mine to to about 138 and let it rest to the 143-145 range. but im a big fan of medium steak.
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> 
> phatbac (Aaron)


Exactly, Aaron!
Those temps are about what we have evolved to over the years.

I used to pull them earlier, but the meat was too chewy below 135°----Too much like trying to chew Raw meat.

The taste was Great, but just too chewy.

Now I Smoke at 220°, and pull mine at about 138° & it coasts to between 142° and 144°, and it's Pink from Bark to Bark & everybody here at the Bear Den is Happy.

Bear


----------

